# looking for extra mag, Mauser 9mm Luger (Interarms)



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just got this gun off a friend for $100, looking to locate an extra magazine for it. Cannot seem to locate on on the internet anywhere.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

http://homepages.vvm.com/~histpart/Luger.htm
don't really know much about lugers since my firearms EXPERIENCE is low but I think this may help. the authentic mags cost more but the reproduction cost less. apparently authentic mags aren't supposed to be used?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks a lot man! there's a reproduction on there for only 50 bucks. I found out the gun I bought is a reproduction anyway so I don't need anything authentic. I just don't like owning a gun with only one magazine


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

does it shoot? 100 bucks good deal for a shooter.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

haven't shot it yet but I think it will shoot fine. I tore it down to the last rivet and cleaned up real well. by looking at the barrel on the inside and the feed ramp it really doesn't look like its ever been shot. I didn't ask where my friend got it and I don't want to know, but it clearly got wet recently because there was some surface rust starting to form. thankfully most all of it wiped off after soaking in Kroil.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

well that place didn't have any more in stock, so the search continues.....


----------

